# Sketch to finish....



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Some time ago I painted a watercolour of Eilean Donan Castle in Scotland (I did a couple of others of it too). I was never totally happy with the first one so I did it again starting yesterday with a black ink sketch. This is 11" x 8" and I'm happier with it. Here are my three steps, start to finish...the pictures may appear slightly different due to the light at the time of day that we taken. The last one was taken after dark....


----------

